# Is there a FIOS HD TIVO DVR?



## Leila (Apr 28, 2006)

Is there a FIOS HD TIVO DVR? 

Thanks!


----------



## Jasper (Sep 4, 2001)

Nope. Hopefully when the TIVO Series III DVR comes out Verizon will allow it to work with FIOS.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

FIOS does, or will soon, support cablecard. That's all the Series III needs.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I've been wondering how that would work. Somewhere the fiber signal has to be converted to encrypted QAM over RF in order for CableCARD to work, yes?


----------



## dt_dc (Jul 31, 2003)

stevel said:


> Somewhere the fiber signal has to be converted to encrypted QAM over RF in order for CableCARD to work, yes?


Verizon carries all linear video channels on fiber via RF (AM-VSB for analog channels and ... 256QAM for digital channels). They've got a dedicated wavelength for RF overlay (860MHz of it). The ONT on the side of the house takes the RF and transitions it to coax. Bang, boom, done ... encrypted 256QAM via coax through the house ... perfect for CableCard.

Do a google for BPON and "RF Overlay" if you want more details. BTW, it's basically the same thing an HFC (hybrid fiber / coax) cable plant does. The cable plant just does it further from the house ...


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Cool. Verizon has been stringing fiber in my neighborhood, I'm eager to see what they offer.


----------



## RossoNeri (Nov 26, 2005)

Any guarentees that when (if?) they switch to true IPTV that they'll still be able to switch it to QAM/RF and use the SeriesIII? I'm worried about long term investment (as long term as you can be with the industry right now).

The utils have been marking the pavement for the FIOS installers in my development, so I know it's coming soon. If the Series III supports CC and so does VZ, then I may be done with D* except for the ST.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

RossoNeri said:


> Any guarentees that when (if?) they switch to true IPTV that they'll still be able to switch it to QAM/RF and use the SeriesIII? I'm worried about long term investment (as long term as you can be with the industry right now).
> 
> The utils have been marking the pavement for the FIOS installers in my development, so I know it's coming soon. If the Series III supports CC and so does VZ, then I may be done with D* except for the ST.


Good question, and this has apparently been the issue with FIOS and CC 2.x, that FIOS TV will do things very differently for two-way TV.

It's unclear if they will make QAM totally obsolete with FIOS TV in the future, but that would seem to be a dumb move on their part, since all new TV's, CC's, etc use QAM, and FIOS has more than enough bandwidth.

So only time will tell, but they've been pretty smart from a marketing and technology perspective, so I think IP TV will only be for PPV/VOD type stuff, not the normal QAM-type "cable" channels.


----------



## STL (Feb 10, 2005)

Talk about a niche market!!


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

STL said:


> Talk about a niche market!!


If you're referring to FIOS TV, you are very short sighted. DirecTV was a "niche" market when it started, and now is the #2/3 cable operator in the country.

FIOS TV will likely be the #1/2 cable operator in the country within 10 years. Verizon has the money to lay the fiber, and their fiber infrsatructure far surpasses anything else available, in terms of bandwidth, reliability, switching, and future applications.

Verizon also already has proven they can do TV in half a dozen counties. It's just a matter of laying the fiber and enabling the TV.

Watch and learn.


----------



## STL (Feb 10, 2005)

AbMagFab said:


> If you're referring to FIOS TV, you are very short sighted.
> ...


That might all be true, but that doesn't change the fact it is still very much a niche market right now!


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

As I said, short sighted.


----------



## Carfan (Aug 9, 2003)

stevel said:


> Cool. Verizon has been stringing fiber in my neighborhood, I'm eager to see what they offer.


They have been all over the Derry, NH area for months. I may just give it a try once video is available!


----------



## STL (Feb 10, 2005)

AbMagFab said:


> As I said, short sighted.


I never said whether TiVo should or shouldn't be developing a FIOS-specific product -- all I said is that they don't really need one out on the market right now because it's such a niche market.

That said, if FIOS will soon be cableCard compliant it may be a moot point.


----------



## bluntedat420 (Mar 17, 2002)

I wonder how long it takes to go from FIOS Internet to adding FIOS TV? I have had VZ FIOS for my ISP for about 8 months now, but have not heard anything about their TV service. I have already signed up for first notification, but so far, nothing about if/when I will get FIOS TV. 

I live in Orange County, CA (Huntington Beach).

Todd


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

STL said:


> I never said whether TiVo should or shouldn't be developing a FIOS-specific product -- all I said is that they don't really need one out on the market right now because it's such a niche market.
> 
> That said, if FIOS will soon be cableCard compliant it may be a moot point.


First off, the point was FIOS is supposed to be CC 1.x compliant.

Second, and to your (perhaps misguided) point, given the lead time needed for product development, and the likely market penetration of FIOS TV, it would make significant sense to develop a FIOS TV specific product.

If you wait until something has substantial market share, you've missed your opportunity. Good business is about predicting the market in your area. For Tivo, it's about TV delivery. FIOS is likely the next huge wave.

Tivo almost failed (and might still be dead) by waiting 2+ years too long to develop a dual-tuner cable product, and dual-tuner HD cable product. They totally missed the market, and now are playing catch-up. Only time will tell if it was a fatal mistake.

If they have an opportunity to capture the FIOS TV market, they need to do so now, while they still have leverage.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

AbFab...

Is FIOS going to be a common "broadband" distribution that other carriers will be able to tap into... or is it exclusive based.

(Similar to the arguments about POTS needing to allow multiple DSL carriers, and the arguments to Cable-Broadband needing to give access to other ISPs)

Reason I ask... Is that if it just becomes the next defacto transmission method, what would forbid DirecTV to push their content out over FIOS (in addition to the Sat)

Just curious (As I am in a New Subdivision that won't see any new utilties for a long time)


----------



## RossoNeri (Nov 26, 2005)

It's likely an "information service" and thus exempt from the sharing requirements of the '96 Telecom Act. The cable and DSL (local loop portion, not ISP) providers have successfully lobbied the FCC and won Supreme Court decisions ruling cable broadband and DSL as such. I really can't see VZ dumping this much money into FTTH if they're going to have to share for free, or at below market UNE-P type rates. 

That won't necessarily stop them from trying to wholesale it, but for the foreseeable future (i.e.- a new group controls the FCC), it will be protected. 

PS- Apologies if too off topic...


----------



## STL (Feb 10, 2005)

AbMagFab said:


> Second, and to your (perhaps misguided) point, given the lead time needed for product development, and the likely market penetration of FIOS TV, it would make significant sense to develop a FIOS TV specific product.


Where did I say they shouldn't be developing a FIOS product? Let me help you -- I didn't!!!  All I said, it would be silly to have one out *today* when so few people would be able to even use it.


----------

